# HNH Image Contest #1--Title/Cover Image



## Thorne (Feb 3, 2014)

CONTEST #1--Title/Cover Image

Hello again Everybody,

I’ve got some exciting news to announce. The first HnH Project Image Contest is finally open. Due to some unforeseen complications in my personal life, I had to delay the introduction of the image contests that were originally announced on January 6, 2014. Now the wait is finally over, and I would like to personally thank you for both your patience and your understanding.

If you are new to Squat the Planet, or just missed the original post and are interested in submitting an image to one or more of the upcoming contests, it is very important that you take the time to read it because it contains important information about submission requirements, academic ethics and your personal rights. The original January 6th post can be found on the STP website at http://squattheplanet.com/threads/attn-upcoming-hnh-project-image-contests-info.18487/#post-137461 under the title “ATTN: Upcoming HnH Project Image Contest Info”. A word-for-word transcript can also be found on the HnH Project website at http://u.arizona.edu/~blackpetal/Contests/ImageContests along with this and all future HnH Project Image Contest announcements and posts.


THE IMAGE:

This first contest is for a title/cover image. This is the image that will be placed at the very top of every site page where the current title (Houseless Not Homeless My Undergraduate Honors Thesis) now sits, as well as on the related social media sites such as Facebook and Twitter. This is an important image because it will be the first thing that visitors see whenever they come to the HnH Project webpage or social media sites. So please remember that, while I condone creativity and implore you to be as honest in your work as possible, I must still ask that all entries adhere to the guidelines listed below if they are to be considered valid.

“Houseless Not Homeless” must appear somewhere on the image. Any additional text is unnecessary.
Image size: Height 315 pixels; Width 851 pixels (These are the dimensions suggested by Facebook, so anything larger or smaller will be resized to fit within these parameters.)
No animations
Save as a .jpg or .gif
File size cannot exceed 1 Gig
Aside from those outlined in the original January 6th post, the restrictions listed above are the only rules that you must abide by. Also, please keep in mind that each individual contest will have its own unique set of guidelines, so be sure to read each contest description carefully, especially if you plan on entering more than one contest.

Please feel free to review the project website at http://u.arizona.edu/~blackpetal if you would like to see exactly where the winning image will be placed or just want to familiarize yourself with the site content.


SUBMITTING YOUR ENTRY:

When you are ready to submit your entry you can do so by going to the HnH Project Contest page located at http://u.arizona.edu/~blackpetal/Contests/entryform.html, filling out the form, uploading your image and submitting it via the button on the bottom of the page.

DEADLINE:

The contest will be open from now, February 3, 2014 until February 17, 2014. However, depending on the number of entries I receive I may extend the deadline.

Thank you for your interest. I cannot wait to see what kinds of wonderful web graphics you can come up with.

Thorne


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 3, 2014)

ill give it a go if i have the time.


----------



## Tude (Feb 3, 2014)

I think I have a good photo, need to maybe take more of it but I have to go down into an abandoned subway - YAY!!! I need a partner, hehe. Where's BI3 when you need him!!!

I'll see what photoshop shapes it up with...


----------

